# Not Getting Boost Payments



## caro53 (Aug 12, 2017)

live in an area of suburbs bordering a big city. Seems like most of my Uber Eats deliveries are from suburban restaurants into the city. Most of the city neighborhoods are high crime. I go in because all of these neighborhoods are promoted as Boost fares- 1.2x, 1.4x etc. Though I go into the Boost areas to deliver, I don't seem to be getting the Boost payments. One day I got them as separate payments of about 1.50 3 times. Other than that- nothing. Uber is impossible to contact. I was able to send a message once and Brandon sent a message back saying I should send screen shots of these trips. Huh?? I can't even message Brandon back (there is no option to respond and I have no method to send another message). And how exactly would I attach screen shots to a message in the Uber app? And who has time for that anyway??? I did the deliveries in the high crime neighborhoods like I agreed to (well, sort of agreed since you don't know till you pick up the food where it's going). But I made the deliveries in good faith. Why isn't Uber able to make the promised Boost payment in good faith?

And I have to add this too just to vent- I start out in the suburbs tonight and pick two orders. I wait between 15-20 minutes. Also there was no parking at the restaurant so I had to walk two blocks to get there. So after I walk two blocks Istand there waiting 20 minutes. I've had enough so I call Uber to ask for compensation for the wait and two block walk. Uber refuses. These two orders come and they're huge (of course)- including 3 drinks and the restaurant doesn't have a cup holder. So I haul this stuff two blocks back to the car then find out that I'm heading back into the high crime city neighborhoods for the deliveries. The first one is this sprawling apartment complex and I'm supposed to go to E building but none of the buildings are marked with letter, and there's no parking near the buildings either. Now I'm fuming. I try calling the customer and she doesn't answer. I leave her a message saying I refuse to park and walk blocks into each of these buildings till I figure out which one is E. I decide to walk into the closest one and leave the order in the lobby. Then she calls. She's on the 10th floor of a building about 2 blocks away. I deliver and then walk 3 blocks back to my car, plus elevator rides to and from 10th floor. How much did I get for my effort-$3.52!! And of course they don't tip. And Uber didn't pay the promised Boostpayment either. I can't imagine how this is a sustainable business model

Last edited: 36 minutes ago


----------



## Micro (Jul 3, 2017)

Jesus I will never do eats.


----------

